# Should I euthanize??



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I posted last weekend that one of my emperor tetras was attacked. A piece of his tailfin (maybe 3/4 of it) was missing and he was laying on the bottom of the tank. I suspected my pleco but can't be 100% sure. (The pleco has been removed from the community tank). There were no open wounds or bleeding so I put him in the hospital tank immediately. 

*Update today:* He's pretty much been just laying on the bottom of the hospital tank for the whole week. Other than the tail fin damage, he looks perfectly fine. All other fins intact, bright coloring and clear eyes, no signs of real distress.

He's not eating.

When we turn the room lights on, he flops/swims around the tank (weirdly) for about 10 - 15 seconds then it's back to the bottom.

At this rate, I'm not sure if he'll starve to death before enough of his tail fin grows back. I'm using low doses of Maracyn every other day and changing out 50% of the water each time.

I'm not even sure if enough of the tail fin is gone to make him behave this way. Maybe he had some kind of stroke?? I've never had experience with this so have no idea what to try or whether to cry uncle.

So what would you do?
__________________


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

It's been a week and he's not eating? If it were me (and it's not) I'd euthanize. I'm not much into letting anyone suffer needlessly. I'm sorry about your fish.


----------



## molliefan09 (Sep 21, 2009)

Im very sorry about your fish...but i agree with kymmie


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm thinking the same thing. This will be the first time I have to do it. I'm NOT looking forward to this.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry. It's always hard and it never gets easier, no matter how many times you have to do it. It sucks. *hugs*


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks Kymmie. I'm sending the bf out for clove oil. Vodka is always on hand and i'll need some for me *and* the fish.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Very sorry for your loss. Euthanizing a fish is always a tough choice and an even tougher thing to do.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

It certainly was not pleasant but I had to do it for the little guy. RIP 

Thanks for the support folks.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Sorry, Romad. It's never pleasant but we have to do what's best for our fish. Poor little guy, RIP.


----------

